# saturday May 23rd ride in San Diego/Mission Bay



## 37fleetwood (May 17, 2009)

I realize it's not much notice and on a holiday weekend but the plan is to ride on Saturday, the 23rd of may. why I'm the one to post this I'm not quite sure but here it is!
the guys there will hammer out the details, I'm just along for the ride (pun intended)

for those of you who went to last years San Diego ride, you know how great a time we had. the plan is to ride from a place Jr.s Monark knows to a burrito place that Jamie (Aeropsycho) knows about and back. see you guy's should have written this post!

anyway more info to come check back it's only a week away!

last year:


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 20, 2009)

*Here is the info...*

I better post this before my ride gets HIGHJACKED!!!







These BAB's are Hugh!!!  Two hands TALL :eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 20, 2009)

*Here is a BIG MAP!!!*

Don't get LOST!!!


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 20, 2009)

*Lost???*

As requested even though it is on the map....

Take 5 south to "West Mission Bay Drive" turn right on Garnet ave, then after 1/2 mile...
Turn Left on Ingraham St. then another 1/2 mile turn left at "Crown Point Drive" it is before the bridge!!!
drive all the way to the end of the park on the right down below we should be in the corner near the bathroom
any questions call me 619-818-5713 leave a message if I don't answer!!!


You could cut through some streets but you might get confused as long as you head south toward the bay....
                                                                                                  __________________


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 22, 2009)

*We Are Still Going Everyone Is Welcome!!!!*

Yum Yum!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 22, 2009)

Thanks guys for planning this ride and organizing it. I won't be able to make it sad to say. My loss! I'm sure it's going to be a great ride on a holiday weekend


----------



## old hotrod (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, me neither...tough weekend to get away...for me and others...maybe next ride.


----------

